# Forenbersicht > Wer? Wo? Wann? >  >  Windsurfer Alpsee

## anfnger500

Hallo zusammen! - Bin relativ neu im Thema Windsurfen (2. Sommer) und meist im Groraum Allgu (Alpsee) unterwegs! - Kommt jemand evtl. auch aus der Umgebung der regelmig am Alpsee am surfen ist? - Wrde mich ber Erfahrungsaustausch freuen!

Gru Alex

----------

